# PT ISO NSCC



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*PT Institution Security Officer (3rd Shift)*
North Shore Community College
Danvers, MA
Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 07/26/2021

*Company Description:*
North Shore Community College is one of 15 Massachusetts community colleges. 
*Job Description:
PT Institution Security Officer 
Campus location to be determined and is subject to change based on the needs of the college.*


----------

